# Bob Kramer on Ebay



## BJE1 (Aug 12, 2013)

So I was looking around on the internet and came across this on Ebay XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. What do you think is it the real deal or is some one trying to pull a fast one? If it is real how high do you think it will go?

Here is the link check it out..

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Maybe some one will get lucky.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 12, 2013)

Original Post edited.....



> 5. To prevent abusive advertisement, no member shall direct other members, either through direct hotlink or indirectly through comments or other means, to any live eBay auctions or other auction sites. Do not post URLs, item numbers, or seller IDs or any similar information unless that e-Bay auction has a "buy it now" price or is contained within an eBay storefront. Members should also use good judgment in posting information that may reference specific active auctions, particularly if the extra attention drawn to it would be unwanted by other members who may be bidding.
> Please feel free to discuss eBay auctions only after they are closed.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 12, 2013)

I sent Huw a PM.


----------



## ramenlegend (Aug 12, 2013)

i think i found the auction you mentioned, this will be interesting to watch


----------



## gic (Aug 12, 2013)

I wonder what the reserve price is, it's up to 3k and the reserve still hasn't been met...

My idea is the guy got lucky, his name came up and he is flipping it for a profit??


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 12, 2013)

If it's an 8 inch, and he's charging $500 per inch-that's $4000.
I'll bet the reserve is at least $4500.

But I'm probably wrong, I don't know if that's his current rate.
Someone around here will surely chastise my stupidity!


----------



## JMac (Aug 13, 2013)

did it sell?


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope passed in at $3050. Which would be less than new. It was listed in the description that similar knives have sold for $15000, so maybe that's what he was expecting? I put in a few bids, but wasnt really expecting to come close to snagging it.


----------



## cclin (Aug 13, 2013)

final bid $3050.....Reserve Not Met


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe the seller should shoot some 1/2 way decent pictures of an item he/she is expecting to sell for multi-thousands of dollars? Maybe?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 13, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Maybe the seller should shoot some 1/2 way decent pictures of an item he/she is expecting to sell for multi-thousands of dollars? Maybe?


LOL!
Yeah, really crappy pics!


----------



## Kyle (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone post a link now that its no longer active? I tried searching for the auction yesterday but couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 13, 2013)

Kyle said:


> Can someone post a link now that its no longer active? I tried searching for the auction yesterday but couldn't seem to find it.



I'm with Kyle. All I could find yesterday were tons of the factory made Kramers.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 13, 2013)

It said, "Current Bid: $3,050.00 (Reserve not met)"


----------



## CanadianMan (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bob-Kramer-8-Custom-Chef-Knife-Meiji-Flip-Flop-Damascus-/121158056427?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c359539eb

Here is the link o the closed auction


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow, the Shuns really are good copies aren't they? If I was Kramer I'm not sure I would want a factory knife on the market that close to my handmades. I've already noticed people that seem to confuse the Henckels with handmades.


----------



## banjo1071 (Aug 13, 2013)

but why are they promoted by him? I guess he is making quite some money with the licenses....


----------



## Lefty (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sure he gets huge royalties, and rightfully so. His design and name alone sell knives to people who would never consider buying a knife by the manufacturing companies. Just think of all the guys here who are Henckels and Shun haters who bought the Kramer factory knives. I'm not against either company, because I believe they do fill a spot in the market that needs to be filled, but I do own a Zwilling Kramer and I think it's a great knife. To be honest, after using mine for a while, I got a strange urge to own one made by Bob....


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a 6" Shun Kramer from the Williams Sonoma discontinued Heiji line and love it. SG2 Steel with proper heat treat, thin, great geometry and stays sharp longer than my AS knives. I'd love to get another on maybe 8 or 10" but at those listed prices, I'd rather have a Rogue, Marko, Mario, Devin or Catcheside.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't believe I missed that. I would have went higher then that.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't say that is one of the better-looking Kramers. He's made much nicer Damascus patterns. Surprised bidding did not go higher, but at only 8 inches it's not one that I would have gone for.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 13, 2013)

I want a Kramer, but my wife is letting me get a Rader, and I chose it instead....


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 13, 2013)

Lefty said:


> I want a Kramer, but my wife is letting me get a Rader, and I chose it instead....



Hmm, ultra expensive blade with nice damascus versus awesome profile, fit and finish, amazing heat treat and geometry. I went with a Rader and would do it again even if I wanted to spend $$$$$ on a Kramer.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup. Bob's work is beautiful, but at the prices they sell for I'll never be able to do it. With that in mind, I went, "hmmm...who can make my dream knife (and isn't a guy whose knives I already own)"? Rader was it, and I doubt I'll regret it (though it will be a while until I get it).


----------



## bkdc (Aug 13, 2013)

It was only an 8-inch. I'm guessing a 10 inch would fetch far more. 

I can only dream of getting picked in the Kramer lottery.

But my favorite paring knife is a zKramer. The handle fits my hand perfectly.


----------



## Michael Rader (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks guys. I do worry about the secondary market and wish I understood it a little better. I'd hate for this to be a "bubble" of sorts. Personally, I would have liked to have seen that Kramer go for double... but then again, it is eBay and there is lots of F$&#kery going on there. Take care.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'm curious to see if this is an anomaly, or a sign of new possible prices for Bob's work. To be honest, I hope this is only a freak low bid auction.


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 13, 2013)

Lefty, at the same end of that scale, I wonder how many knives Bob Kramer has sold through Shun or Henckels who had no idea who Bob Kramer was, but knew exactly what those knife companies were. So, in all honesty, I would think Bob gets alot more out of the deal than Henckels or Shun, last I checked those two companies were okay before Bob came around. Then again, he helped them stay relevant. No thanks to the Bob Kramer for me though not even a slight desire for one, I have plenty of good makers to chose from around here. 

I also agree that Rader's in my eyes look to be more beautiful and although I haven't handled a Kramer, they don't look very user friendly to me, not my style of knife. Actually, I think just about every knife in my kit is easier on the eyes than any Kramer I have seen with the exception of Matt Rudd's and he got a Kramer without a Kramer profile, now that's some nerve and style! Bet it was the best Kramer Bob has made, probably hurt his ego.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 13, 2013)

I guess you have to be a collector to understand throwing down that kind of coin for a kitchen knife.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 13, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> I guess you have to be a collector to understand throwing down that kind of coin for a kitchen knife.



Heh....I trying to think of something which affects my life less than whether a Kramer brings 3K or 33K at auction.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 14, 2013)

Bob and SLT have done a very good job of exposing his name to the general public. I've been surprised how many people that would normally not have any special interest in knives, kitchen or otherwise, ask me what I know about Kramers.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 14, 2013)

I emailed the guy about the Kramer. He said that he purposely set the reserve high and only did a 24hr auction to get a feel for the market. He said he would sell for $7,500.


----------



## gic (Aug 14, 2013)

Kramer does nice work, and I am obviously sorry I didn't get one years ago when I read about him in Cooks Illustrated

but that particular knife is hardly a representative of his best work and nowhere near as beautiful as what DT or BB or many others do I think.




ChuckTheButcher said:


> I emailed the guy about the Kramer. He said that he purposely set the reserve high and only did a 24hr auction to get a feel for the market. He said he would sell for $7,500.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 14, 2013)

gic said:


> Kramer does nice work, and I am obviously sorry I didn't get one years ago when I read about him in Cooks Illustrated
> 
> but that particular knife is hardly a representative of his best work and nowhere near as beautiful as what DT or BB or many others do I think.



Yeah, is have to say I agree. I'm about to buy a Kramer carbon and thought maybe I'd check this out instead but I don't like the damascus or the handle. It just seems to plain for a Kramer.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 14, 2013)

Bob has his own 8 inch damascus going up for Auction today. We'll see....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 14, 2013)

Does he only do auctions now? It says online that he has a lottery for ready mades but I haven't heard of anyone getting any. One of his paring knives went for over 15k a while back. I would have to sell my whole collection to get one of his knives from an auction.


----------



## Seth (Aug 14, 2013)

Auction today....


----------



## Burl Source (Aug 14, 2013)

just my 2 cents but......
The seller had no feedback as a seller.
Called the pattern flip flop.
Poor photos.
I am surprised the bidding went as high as it did.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 14, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Does he only do auctions now? It says online that he has a lottery for ready mades but I haven't heard of anyone getting any. One of his paring knives went for over 15k a while back. I would have to sell my whole collection to get one of his knives from an auction.



Bwahaha....poor you. I'd have to sell my car...and still be short. lol


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2013)

do people actually cut food with these kramers anymore? or are they just for decoration?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Aug 14, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Bwahaha....poor you. I'd have to sell my car...and still be short. lol



My knives are worth a lot more then my car.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 14, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> just my 2 cents but......
> The seller had no feedback as a seller.
> Called the pattern flip flop.
> Poor photos.
> I am surprised the bidding went as high as it did.



Mark, 

Your comment about no feedback as a seller is spot on, but Bob Kramer does make a damascus he calls Flip Flop. Check out the October 2011 auction knives at this link:

http://kramerknives.com/auctions/gallery/

Rick


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 14, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> My knives are worth a lot more then my car.



I rest my case. ;-)


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 14, 2013)

FWIW, Bob Kramer is running an auction for an 8" chef's on his website. Current bid is $18,100.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 14, 2013)

You're winning, right? :wink:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 14, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> You're winning, right? :wink:



You must want a divorced and penniless Tiger on your doorstep begging for table scraps ...


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 14, 2013)

It is sad that the people who would actually really enjoy and appreciate his knives can not really afford them.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 14, 2013)

BJE1 said:


> It is sad that the people who would actually really enjoy and appreciate his knives can not really afford them.


I used to feel that way about Elle McPherson -- I knew I could really enjoy and appreciate her, but no way could I come close to affording her!


----------



## DevinT (Aug 14, 2013)

I think that one time he did make a flip flop pattern. He made it by flipping some of the layers on edge and re-welding the billet.

Hoss


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 14, 2013)

10" chef's in Flip Flop:


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 14, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 14, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> Wasn't Salty's second Kramer flip flop ladder?
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This is also the main reason I want a Kramer! I love that knife!!!


----------



## DevinT (Aug 14, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> 10" chef's in Flip Flop:



Nice, the look can be different if the number of layers changes. I really don't know what the pattern in the recent ebay knife was.

Edit; I looked up the old listing and I think that it is a type of flip flop pattern. It is not as nice as some others that I've seen.

Hoss


----------



## deanb (Aug 14, 2013)

BJE1 said:


> It is sad that the people who would actually really enjoy and appreciate his knives can not really afford them.



I'm sure that many of the people who can afford them do enjoy and appreciate them. Bob Kramer is a rare artist but he's also a businessman. That's just the way it is.


----------



## chuck239 (Aug 14, 2013)

labor of love said:


> do people actually cut food with these kramers anymore? or are they just for decoration?



Yes, some of us do...

-Chuck


----------



## Michael Rader (Aug 15, 2013)

How is that damascus Kramer doing on auction tonight?


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 15, 2013)

$21,100 with 12 hours to go


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 15, 2013)

$20k and I'm out...too rich for my blood!



(I can pretend, right?)


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 15, 2013)

The Kramer being auctioned has a plunge line like Delberts knives, I've never noticed a Kramer with this before? Is it new?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 15, 2013)

Putting the family Ferrari on hold and still bidding
:bliss:


that's how I role


----------



## Gravy Power (Aug 15, 2013)

Out of curiousity, I would love to know the demigraphic that drives the cost of these knives. Props to Bob for capitilizing on his publicity, but I hope he doesn't take our valued custom makers like Hoss, Pierre, Delbert, Randy, Marko and plently that I've left off, out of our price range. Murray seems to be heading that way, even though his volume seems to be increasing. I hope Shun keeps backing Ken Onion. The general population needs a paring knife that's built for rocking. :laugh:


----------



## chuck239 (Aug 15, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Out of curiousity, I would love to know the demigraphic that drives the cost of these knives. Props to Bob for capitilizing on his publicity, but I hope he doesn't take our valued custom makers like Hoss, Pierre, Delbert, Randy, Marko and plently that I've left off



My dad, mom and brother have heard of bob Kramer. Yet mine of them would know any of the other people you mentioned. Bob has been on TV, New York Times, and plenty of other publications. I'm not saying that makes him the best but it sure have him the best name of them all. Also, I don't want to be an ass but I think Bob Kramer is on a different level then some of the people you mentioned...

-Chuck


----------



## DevinT (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to an eye specialist in Cedar City Utah, when I told him that I made knives he asked if I had ever heard of Bob Kramer. He told me that it was his life long dream to own a Bob Kramer, I couldn't even get him to look at my work.

Hoss


----------



## gic (Aug 15, 2013)

Hoss what that means, in my opinion, is that that eye dr really needs his eyes examined! I think the work that you (and a few others here do) is just as nice as Kramer's.

and, if you forget about looks for a second, for what it is worth, to the extent that the Zwilling Kramer represents the geometry and handle for a true Kramer, I didn't find that knife anywhere near as comfortable or as good a cutter as my Yo ITK....


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 15, 2013)

That's funny Hoss, I have one of your 240 gyutos, and a 150 petty and I would only trade them for a Kramer so I could flip it and buy yours again :laugh:. His damascus is nice, but I really like your knives alot more, damascus, overall aesthetic, all of it. That eye specialist should get his eye's checked because I'll take a DT over a Bob Kramer anyday.


----------



## chuck239 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just to clarify. I do think how's makes the best Damascus around. It's just people's opinions based off what they have heard and seen in the media... It's just like any industry. People know the most talked about, well regarded things. 

-Chuck


----------



## Gravy Power (Aug 15, 2013)

DevinT said:


> I went to an eye specialist in Cedar City Utah, when I told him that I made knives he asked if I had ever heard of Bob Kramer. He told me that it was his life long dream to own a Bob Kramer, I couldn't even get him to look at my work.
> 
> Hoss



I find this hinarious becuae I worked for several years in the medical profession. I've often found that the most successful physicians are nothing more than great salespeople. Their patients love them because of the personal connect. Obviously I can't definitevely say that here, but seriously? Chances are that he had recently seen the 60-minutes piece. I owned a Shun Bob Kramer before joining this board and I knew who you were then by doing my research online. I can't fathom the amount of effort I would have put into my research if I had come to the conclusion that owning an authentic Kramer was my "life-long dream."


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Gravy Power said:


> Out of curiousity, I would love to know the demigraphic that drives the cost of these knives. Props to Bob for capitilizing on his publicity, but I hope he doesn't take our valued custom makers like Hoss, Pierre, Delbert, Randy, Marko and plently that I've left off, out of our price range. Murray seems to be heading that way, even though his volume seems to be increasing. I hope Shun keeps backing Ken Onion. The general population needs a paring knife that's built for rocking. :laugh:



I think they will be ok, they only benefit from his success. His knives have been pricey for quite a long time.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 15, 2013)

Bob must be slipping, I just got a auction notice that it was closed. I think my comp. is lying to me tho., because it is only at 21,400. Or his market is slipping.


----------



## DevinT (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the kindness y'all. We owe a lot to Bob for pioneering custom kitchen knives. I can remember the time when he really worked at selling them, and they were only $500.00. Before Bob's contribution to kitchen knives, custom kitchen knives were unheard of, and when there was one, it stunk. 

Hoss


----------



## pitonboy (Aug 15, 2013)

DevinT said:


> Thanks for the kindness y'all. We owe a lot to Bob for pioneering custom kitchen knives. I can remember the time when he really worked at selling them, and they were only $500.00. Before Bob's contribution to kitchen knives, custom kitchen knives were unheard of, and when there was one, it stunk.
> 
> Hoss



Stay classy, my friend...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks as if the high bid is $21,300.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 15, 2013)

For those who don't know:

My first Bob Kramer was a big disappointment. He replaced it with a knife made from spec. He said "If you want the perfect knife, I'll make you the perfect knife."

The first one was "wabi sabi". The first time I heard the term. The second one...............was perfect. Some civilian in NYC owns it now. It literally was too good to use.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 15, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> For those who don't know:
> 
> My first Bob Kramer was a big disappointment. He replaced it with a knife made from spec. He said "If you want the perfect knife, I'll make you the perfect knife."
> 
> The first one was "wabi sabi". The first time I heard the term. The second one...............was perfect. Some civilian in NYC owns it now. It literally was too good to use.



Never read/heard someone not a military member/police officer refer to someone as a civilian. Interesting!


----------



## tripleq (Aug 15, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Never read/heard someone not a military member/police officer refer to someone as a civilian. Interesting!



Really? It is a very common slang for a lot of things. Someone who is 'faceless' or unidentified, someone who is not part of the 'click' or considered ignorant or does not partake in a given activity and it is also apparently used among sex workers in reference to someone who is not in the 'trade'.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 16, 2013)

tripleq said:


> Really? It is a very common slang for a lot of things. Someone who is 'faceless' or unidentified, someone who is not part of the 'click' or considered ignorant or does not partake in a given activity and it is also apparently used among sex workers in reference to someone who is not in the 'trade'.



I knew he was referring to a non-chef, just haven't seen it before.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 16, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I knew he was referring to a non-chef, just haven't seen it before.



LOL! Oh yeah, that was perfectly clear but I was surprised to come across someone who hadn't seen that before!!


----------



## Gravy Power (Aug 16, 2013)

At the restaurant we refer to changing out of whites as changing into "civs".


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Aug 16, 2013)

tripleq said:


> LOL! Oh yeah, that was perfectly clear but I was surprised to come across someone who hadn't seen that before!!



If you didn't know I've spent the last two decades in the military in combat so that's why it's new to me. Makes sense though.


----------

